# New River Cooters



## Daddyrozay (5 mo ago)

Hello all. I have two new river cooters. I would like to know, ashen do I get a basking light for them, and what kind should I get. I’ve had them since July 27. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## QueenOfTheRandom (4 mo ago)

If you have a turtle/tortoise, you need UVB. Without it, the animals are likely to develop shell deformities due to MBD. 
I recommend the overhead hood UVB


----------

